# Broken leg?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

E recently had a run in with our dog and chicken in the snow and my hen ran under a bush and was hidden for a few days I until we could get her out we finally got her out and she's limping could it be broken she is holding it up a lot and there are no indications of bumble foot I think it is her left one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt that its broken, I don't see any obvious swelling or inflammation in the pics. Keep her quiet, give the leg time to heal. Don't take her from the flock if you can avoid it but its best if she isn't jumping down off the roost for a bit.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I doubt that its broken, I don't see any obvious swelling or inflammation in the pics. Keep her quiet, give the leg time to heal. Don't take her from the flock if you can avoid it but its best if she isn't jumping down off the roost for a bit.


We took her to the vet because one of our other ones was seriously hurt and he wasn't going to charge for another bird and he said nothing was wrong with her for some reason she was just limping but thanks for your help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not uncommon for the heavier breeds to be limping. It seems to happen most often when they jump down from high places or get a leg caught in anything. This is where its like a human, the doc says keep off it. We can't keep our birds off them so the best thing is to keep them from jumping down from stuff and keeping the leg fired up.

Hope both are doing well and so happy to see more an more vets willing to see chickens.


----------

